# Netgear N150 DGN1000 not finding internet connection



## Santis (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,
I have just picked up an ADSL Netgear N150 DGN1000 router as my old router (just some branded old thing from my ISP has started playing up a bit due to age more than anything else) but for some reason it is not seeing my internet connection at all.
I've reset it factory default twice and connect to it wirelessly just fine, including accessing the router's setup pages and whatnot. I was going to update the firmware from in there.. but that needs the connection to the internet as well.
My ISP is BE Unlimited (UK ISP) and their old branded modem connects again immediately when I plug that back in so I know it's nothing to do with any of the cables or filters, etc.
One thing I have noticed is that on the box for the new router it does say Orange Retail (another UK ISP) on one of the barcodes but the router itself isn't branded, so I don't see this could be a problem but figured it was woth mentioning.
Basically it's just not recognising that it's connected to the internet at all.
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Where did you buy this router from an orange retail shop?


----------

